# jake has a growth on his gum...graphic images



## strollingbones

okay ....i am freaking out a wee bit so i am gonna do a thread following jake and this growth.....hubby and i are sitting up in the pasture...under the apple tree when jake grins and we both go...wtf?







i mean its sticking out....so we call the vet...come in at 4...we got time..we get on the net....wrong ...so wrong....90% chance of cancer...jake is like 12 ish now....so we go to the vet...who looks at it and says....i dont think its cancer but its got to come off .....we nod in simple thanks and hope....she continues...the post opt will be a mess...i will stitch it..he will tear them out...it is a hard place to stitch...i inquire about valium....she says fine to the valium....i inquire about bluebirds (10 mlg) she realizes it  is not for jake and laughs...seems vets only do yellow ones..she gives jake an antiinflammtory to see if the growth would go down.....we have an appt for monday if the growth doesnt go down any...if it does she will put it off till friday....she is going out of town for a few days but i want to get it done and get it the pathologist

i will update yall on the progress with graphic post opt pics.....i might get jen to take opt pics but damn that will be gross...


----------



## Truthmatters

Hope your baby is going to be Ok


----------



## Rocko

Sorry to hear about your dog Strollingbones. I hope he gets better.


----------



## strollingbones

okay lets not be worry warts here....i have an excellent vet....she says its most likely not cancer but we need to find out....i havent discussed with hubby what to do if its cancer....i will not put jake thru having his bottom jaw removed...but i dont think it will come to that at all...

thanks yall but lets be as positive as we can.....please...i am trying hard to be that way...when really al i want to do is cry


----------



## WillowTree

does it seem to bother him? did she say it was an abscess?


----------



## strollingbones

he has been grumpy of late.....snapping at the others regardless of what they are doing..waking up and kinda snapping.....

the meds would have brought it down if it were an abscess...for his age he has great teeth

so tomorrow he goes in....to have it removed


----------



## strollingbones

i have to get his space ready tomorrow while he is at the vet....he needs a quiet area to recover ..and a lot of dog towels to put under his jaw....she kept mentioning a lot of blood..


----------



## Claudette

Hope it works out for you and your Jake SB.


----------



## strollingbones

vet has called... a 'boney' growth.....they are sending it off....not sure what it is...perhaps i should not have suggested a parasitic twin....it got me a look that would kill from hubby....we pick up jake at 4:30.  he will be given an ample amount of pain killers...i have a quiet place for him....


----------



## Truthmatters

Hope it all goes well


----------



## strollingbones

vet is very reassuring.....so we will go with that....bring him home..i dont even wanna see the bill


----------



## koshergrl

So did you get your valium?

They have dog valium? I think both my dogs need some.


----------



## strollingbones

dogs take people valium sillie....you dont have like doggie v's...but they only give out 5 mlgrams...no bluebirds..we went thru the pain killers with jake...he would try to get up and fall right over...i think jake will be lazier ...i hope.


----------



## Douger

I always used ACE. Duke got nailed by a fer de lance a while back and it was the only way he would leave the wound alone..................shit. I need to try one !


----------



## strollingbones

she motioned toward the chair by her desk and told me to sit down..we needed to talk....its some kinda of bone tumor that grows out of the jaw....it could come back...she tryed to get it all..and its most likely benign...the problem is if it comes back..they will need to remove part of his jaw or just let the tumor grow...she cant do the surgery and is not sure she would recommend it...jake is 12 ish....
its just an iffy prognosis....husband is taking it a lot harder than i expected....i told him not to worry...jake will bounce right back....as evidence by his nagging till i gave him food...and i made him a real comfie bed in the bedroom where he could sleep and not be in the noise....well he refuses to go down the hall....he is under the kitchen table...he is sleepy now...i figured the food and he would crash for a while...she removed a couple of skin tags....he has on a t shirt to stop him from opening the skin tags...they just have one stitch each.....thor and buddy are outside and want in to see him but he needs to rest...the cats are coming over and laughing at him


----------



## Sarah G

What about those thunder hugs or whatever they're called.  Do those work to calm them down?


----------



## strollingbones

o they are fine....they are just fussing cause they want in....then they want out...then they want in


----------



## strollingbones

well the gum thing is not bleeding....if only we could say that for the two damn skin tags everyone just had to remove.....vet tossed in free skin tag removal since he was under...hubby wanted them gone....hell jake has long hair....doesnt bother him...

i put a small t shirt on him and he was fine last night....but this am....without thinking....i let them all out..he comes back sans t shirt and bleeding where he has ripped open both skin tag stitches ...

hydrogen peroxide and neosporin....they already glued one of the back together.....

jake has always been the devil child and seems he still is

i should not have given him that pain killer.....simple as that...now he is immune to ripping this stuff out...


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> well the gum thing is not bleeding....if only we could say that for the two damn skin tags everyone just had to remove.....vet tossed in free skin tag removal since he was under...hubby wanted them gone....hell jake has long hair....doesnt bother him...
> 
> i put a small t shirt on him and he was fine last night....but this am....without thinking....i let them all out..he comes back sans t shirt and bleeding where he has ripped open both skin tag stitches ...
> 
> hydrogen peroxide and neosporin....they already glued one of the back together.....
> 
> jake has always been the devil child and seems he still is
> 
> i should not have given him that pain killer.....simple as that...now he is immune to ripping this stuff out...



try putting another T shirt on him and then his halter.


----------



## strollingbones

no halter.....another t shirt...and now we are watching him...


----------



## Big Fitz

strollingbones said:


> okay lets not be worry warts here....i have an excellent vet....she says its most likely not cancer but we need to find out....i havent discussed with hubby what to do if its cancer....i will not put jake thru having his bottom jaw removed...but i dont think it will come to that at all...
> 
> thanks yall but lets be as positive as we can.....please...i am trying hard to be that way...when really al i want to do is cry


never seen lumpy dog stuff hit the gums before.  May all go well for Jake and you not need valium.


----------



## strollingbones

need?  need? want lol


----------



## Katzndogz

I hope Jake is okay, keep us all posted.


----------



## strollingbones

jake is going well....the skin tags seem to distract him from the gum thing...he is still eating soften food.....but we just moisten his kibble now...and let it sit for about 20 minutes...he is slurping stuff into the side of his mouth...that is a hoot.....but all seems as well as can be expected....he is keeping the skin tabs under attack...

the worse part is the feeding and trying to give him a treat with his pill and not giving everyone a treat.....i fed him early the other day and when i went to feed at the regular time...he was right there....ready for more food....i attempted not to give him more...but then they all get upset thinking suddenly one is getting something they are not all getting....so the got fed again...


----------



## strollingbones

vets office just called....i got all excited thinking they had results.....nope they just wanted to check on jakers.....nice thing about low volume vets.....did i mention the bill?


----------



## syrenn

How did i miss this thread! 

Damn bones, that sucks. I hope they got it all and it wont grow back.


----------



## strollingbones

me too...and thanks everyone


----------



## koshergrl

Oooh..please don't mention the bill.


----------



## strollingbones

vet called today....its not cancer..they are not sure what it is....not a boney growth......tough ligaments or something...but jake is good to go...they are not sure if it will grow back or not


----------



## koshergrl

Yippee! It's just ugly old dog tissue crap! Thankfully, dogs don't care what they look like.


----------



## Big Fitz

strollingbones said:


> vet called today....its not cancer..they are not sure what it is....not a boney growth......tough ligaments or something...but jake is good to go...they are not sure if it will grow back or not


Huzzah!  Good for Jakey.


----------



## Staidhup

Big Fitz said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> vet called today....its not cancer..they are not sure what it is....not a boney growth......tough ligaments or something...but jake is good to go...they are not sure if it will grow back or not
> 
> 
> 
> Huzzah!  Good for Jakey.
Click to expand...


Now that is some good news!


----------



## strollingbones

update:  jake is just not doing well.....he has slowed down a lot in just the last month or so....i realized last night that jake as to be at least 13 years old...more likely 14 

he is in good shape generally but i see him slowing down ...his hearing is going...

and he is bullying the other animals


----------



## koshergrl

Poor pup.


----------



## strollingbones

i hate this stage...where you know no matter what you do.....they are gonna die....no amount of money will make them young again


----------



## strollingbones

hell jaker will be with us for a long time still


----------



## Big Fitz

strollingbones said:


> update:  jake is just not doing well.....he has slowed down a lot in just the last month or so....i realized last night that jake as to be at least 13 years old...more likely 14
> 
> he is in good shape generally but i see him slowing down ...his hearing is going...
> 
> and he is bullying the other animals


Like me and my ex had to do with Daisy, set quality of life benchmarks.  If they are no longer being enjoyed, it's time.

I'm sorry to hear about this Bones.  It's never easy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

here's rooting for Jake . . . one of our cats had a similar growth, vet thought it was cancer, it wasn't, excised the growth . . . and the cat lived for another eight years . . .  hang in there, bones


----------



## koshergrl

My dogs are young and healthy, knock on wood...so I am not looking down this tunnel quite yet.

But anything can happen...my big dog had a lump near his spine a few months back; I haven't been monitoring it, I don't think it's obvious unless he's pretty lean. It's possible it's just a fatty deposit or a cyst or something, but it's in a bad spot if it grows. Last time I looked for it I couldn't find it, so hopefully no news is good news. 

My terrier is 7 years old and will probably live to 25. I've never even had to take her to the vet, and I've had her 5 years. I give her immunizations myself. Unlike my monster, who has to go to the vet every couple of months for allergy-related issues (ears, skin).


----------



## syrenn

Poor jake. 

I know...i hate this stage too. I spoil them rotten at this age.


----------

